# Where to Stay Upon Arrival - Wellington



## mdutton (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm hoping to have my application approved within the next 10 days and as soon as it is I need to jump on a plane to NZ. Question is, where do I stay for two to three weeks or even a month until I find the right place to stay? 

Anyone know of some good and inexpensive rentals?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

mdutton said:


> I'm hoping to have my application approved within the next 10 days and as soon as it is I need to jump on a plane to NZ. Question is, where do I stay for two to three weeks or even a month until I find the right place to stay?
> 
> Anyone know of some good and inexpensive rentals?


Lots of options for you......
How many of you coming over ?
Where will you be working ?
Do you need to be close to work ? - ie do you need to be within walking distance or can you manage further out and ok to commute in by train, bus or hire car ?


----------



## mdutton (Mar 26, 2010)

1 coming over 
I'll be working on Cuba Street
I'm not opposed to public transportation, happy to experience it but I will not be buying a car right away. 

Thank you for any help. I was thinking of doing a hostel if I had to.


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> Lots of options for you......
> How many of you coming over ?
> Where will you be working ?
> Do you need to be close to work ? - ie do you need to be within walking distance or can you manage further out and ok to commute in by train, bus or hire car ?


http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotels-g255115-Wellington_North_Island-Hotels.html

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

mdutton said:


> 1 coming over
> I'll be working on Cuba Street
> I'm not opposed to public transportation, happy to experience it but I will not be buying a car right away.
> 
> Thank you for any help. I was thinking of doing a hostel if I had to.


Cool.
If you on your own I would stay in or around the CBD as this means you can walk to work and you will have everything on your doorstep so to speak that the city has to offer. Pubs, clubs, fast food, restaurants, supermarket, shopping.
Try www.hostel.com for all Wellington hostel accommodation or google backpackers accommodation. Your looking at $70 for a single with shared bathroom per night then breakfast probably extra but won't be much. I work on the Terrace and theres a hostel a couple of buildings up which looks fine. 15 minute walk to Cuba St.
Cheapest hotels are around the $85 a night mark.
You will probably get a discount for an extended stay.
You could maybe try a house share, house sitting where you look after the house whilst the owner goes away on hols or renting a room in an apartment - just use google.
We rented a fully furnished holiday house for 8 weeks in Woburn, Lower Hutt which was fine. It was old and not that well insulated but it was comfortable and had lots of hot water. Luckily it was a very mild Autumn.
If you decide to be further out of the city you will get more for your money if you are renting as the city is expensive.
Motels are great but start around $120 a night.
Bus/tram bus services all around Wellington no matter where you live.
Train services just serve the North of Wellington and Cuba St approx 15 minute walk although it's a long street so maybe a tad longer walk if your work at the top end.
If in and around the city centre isn't for you then I'd say somewhere like Lower Hutt is ideal. If you pick the right place you can be within walking distance of a train station to get into the city and walking distance from Lower Hutt shops which IMO has the best indoor shopping centre in Wellington (Westfield Queensgate).


----------



## jagmohansj (Aug 4, 2011)

mdutton said:


> I'm hoping to have my application approved within the next 10 days and as soon as it is I need to jump on a plane to NZ. Question is, where do I stay for two to three weeks or even a month until I find the right place to stay?
> 
> Anyone know of some good and inexpensive rentals?


You can stay at Southern cross apartments, which are fully furnished studios, good for short and long stay. A few minutes of walk from the cuba street. thats where we stayed and it was a good experience. You would need to book online if you want to stay there.


----------

